# SSOTM - Feb 2018 - Cored/ Non Cored Frames



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SSOTM - Feb 2018

Rules:

There will be two categories - each of which will have a winner and receive kudos associated:

1: Cored frames - any frame that constitutes a cored material with scales that extend from the bottom of the handle past the waist.

2: Non-cored frames. Including natty's and board cuts but allowing for palm swell etc. as long as there is only one material used in the prongs of the fork and that the added material does not extend above the waist of the frame.

Frames need to debuted on the forum during that months contest. Do not nominate a Slingshot that has already been submitted. Also a description of the build and background as to relevance or concept would be appreciated.

A contest thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month.

The week following the month's contest would be for voting.

Entries can be posted directly by builders themselves or nominated by other members.

Only existing reregistered forum members' work may be entered.

Moderators of the contest may enter work but are not eligible for voting.

Due to the nature of the site vendor's work may be used as promotion - however no direct promotion, links etc. may be displayed within the contest.

Nominations and posts must include at least 1 picture.

You may post more than one frame per month.

Only first place winners will receive any badge (working on this - hoping the admin's will allow)

People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement!

No bands are required.

Unusual frames may be required to prove themselves as slingshots. Ie: be requested shown with bands attached or video to demonstrate shoot ability.

Appendages may be submitted - but need to be adhere to the former rule as to shoot ability.

This forum is family friendly - so no x-rated posts or comments.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Chalkduster01:

This is a natural fork from an oversized osage crotch I have been working on for awhile. I inadvertently chopped the handle off a bit too short, so it has been sitting on the bench for awhile unfinished while I searched for inspiration. I decided to chop it a little farther and add an extension to the handle. The stripes are a stack of phenolic cutting board from an old meat processor that went out of business. The phenolic "washers" have a length of 20D ringshank pole barn nail running up through all but the bottom one, that washer only got drilled part way through so the nail did not show. That chunk of nail runs up just shy of the crotch of the forks. Everything is held together til the end of time with good slow set marine epoxy. I think the "save" came out pretty ok.

As it sits in the pics it has been sanded to 600 grit and hit with one rubbed in coat of B.L.O. It will get one more rub with B.L.O and called good to go. In the one pic you can see what the phenolic looks like before I hacked and polished it. I love this stuff, it is pertnear bullet proof. With phenolic and osage it should survive the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Chalkduster01:

I am naming this one TwoForker because it is made of two slingshots married together. This started out as an osage orange flat top Chalice "ish" frame from a large crotch that had a slightly too short of a handle due to me oopsing it up a bit when I got a bit too aggressive while shaping. . After the Yikes Stripes success I decided to "fix" this one too. I chopped the handle off and put a chunk of whitetail antler and a failed slingshot frame on as the handle using the same hidden 20D ring shank pole barn nail and marine epoxy method. The palmswell/pistol grip was a rather gnarly lilac fork I got off the curbside on spring cleaning week in a nearby town several years ago. I had high hopes for it but it simply failed to be a slingshot because of the shape simply could not be made to fit my hand, but it had some pretty wood so I kept it in the bits and pieces of maybe someday lovely box. I finally found a use for it.

This frame was taken down to 1500 grit and has one coat of Tru-Oil on it thus far. It will need worked down a bit with a few more applications of Tru-Oil before I call it done. I just could not wait to brag it up here though, I really like it and it fits like a glove either way you turn the frame. Still not sure which way I am gonna band it. I will have to shoot it both ways to figure that out 100% I guess. I am guessing the pistol grip way will win though.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Misling:

When I posted asking which frame I should make out of a large natural fork, the r10 was highly recommended. I didn't end up doing an r10 out of that fork, but I did decide I wanted to make one. I recently discovered I have some Osage or Mullberry boards (not sure which) so this frame happened!









Unfourtunately one of the scales developed a crack, and it got worse as I kept working on it.








I am still really pleased with this frame and the grain is really pretty.















This was my first first laminate with pins and I didn't get them completely flush, do you guys have any tips to help with that?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd like to nominate E.G.s Scout, for obvious reasons. :bowdown:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey DSiL That is in last months ;-)

Be sure to vote in last months section - comes down in 2 days.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sharker:

Hello again!

Once again, I used the Sycamore branch. I painted it this time with purple. Sanded town to 2000 grit and oiled many times with Borma oil, it gives nice super glossy surface .

Cheers!

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lovetosling123:

Finally finished one up. This has been my second time working with g10 and I love the way it turned out. I wet sanded from 60-800 grit and didn't have a problem with dust!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Doe deer caty

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/102546-doer-deer-scull-bone-caty/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lenght:147mm

Fork width:100mm

Material:hornbeam fork,doe deer scull bone,plum and maple wood

Finished with carnauba wax

Ask for details

Price is 130$ shipped


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Chalckduster

It is just plain ugly, windy, and snowy outside so I got the shop up to a balmy 60 degrees (F) and went to work on a few frames. The first one was pretty low effort, almost a peel and eat natty. I did remove a little wood in the "waist" area for fitment, but that was about it other than rounding the forks and the handle. It is almost a pickle fork and will almost disappear in the pocket of a t-shirt. This was a quick build from an American Beech stick cut last fall. Anyone who has worked with natties will be able to tell, I did not do much on this one. It is what it wanted to be.

The finish is a bit of light stain on wood that was only taken down to 600 grit. After the stain I put some homemade pure carnauba wax finish on it. I made the finish from melted blockcarnauba and added turpentine to it as a carrier for a really nice smelling finish. I burnished the wood with glass test tube filled with cured epoxy when the first coat was dry. After the burnishing I hit it with one more application of the wax/turp finish and buffed it with an old shirt and called it a shooter. I did not even take all the cambium layer off between the forks entirely. It fits my hand like a glove and will get shot with straight 1in bands of TBG later tonight. Total time was about 2 hrs or a bit less from stick to shooter. If you cut the handle off this one the forks would look a lot like a deer track. :lol: That's what the stick wanted to be while it grew I guess. The tree made that decision, not me.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Devils son in law

Here's 2 that are just about finished up. The lighter one is Witch Hazel with a dark blue and black micarta spacer. I'm going Witch Hazel hunting soon. It's lightly colored but a joy to work with.

The other is plain ol' Oak. I had every intention of putting to torch to it and burning it as I've seen others do but after seeing the grain I had different thoughts.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tony the slinger


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tony the Slinger


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tony the Slinger


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Chalkduster

Abenso posted his gorgeous pickle forks and I mentioned mine. Did not want to corrupt his thread, so I thought I would post some pics of the one of mine that makes me the most happy. It is a quick natty from a random dogwood that was being cut from the in laws hunting property. Just a simple 180 grit sand and B.L.O finish on it. I have been playing with it for about 6 months and I like it quite well. The astute observer may notice one fork hit to the upper inside tip of the right fork (2nd to last pic). That happened when I was consciously pointing the forks towards the target to see what if. WHACK is what if, :what: so I did not shoot it that way again. That was the only fork hit in about 900 rounds of lead launched and it is very intuitive shooter if I keep the forks perfectly perpendicular to the target.

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mosto:

Well this it the take to make a little better and slightly bigger Chirp, my real from scratch project, than the small posted some time ago.

Made in Pink Beech from a 1" thick cutting board.
One is oiled and the other is finished in Shou Sugi Ban method and went out pretty well IMO. The dense Beech takes very well this tachnicque.
Both finished with several coats of BLO.

Still I consider these as prototypes since shaping is made not as expected altough the finish this time is good.

Fork width around 95mm, gap is 50 and overall height around 13.




























The Chirp with the family previously posted for comparison.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Port Boy

Was not going to post after seeing beanflips work but for what it's worth here it is

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Drew_Bilbrey

I know, I know, from the title you're probably expecting a literal twist to this fork, but I know there is one there. 

So, I started this one a couple years ago, then noticed that some sloppy cutting had given this one forks that were twisting to one side when the handle is held straight. I was disgusted by this and put it away out of sight for a while . A few months back, I decided to go back to unfinished projects and here this still sat. I went ahead and rounded the rough edges. Sanded her smooth up to 320, and gave her a CA finish. The twist is pretty hard to see now, so maybe she'll make a good shooter if I ever get around to trying it out. Thanks for looking!

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

CamiSchlam

I reshaped the Ice to fit my hand better. This was my first time trying out a PFS so my target took the beating.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Last chance for entries - closes today.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Here's my mini SERE clone, nut'n fancy:


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Did I miss the voting thread for Feb?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - Was wondering when someone would notice  I was in Germany unexpectedly last week - just sorting that now and get March submissions on.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> LOL - Was wondering when someone would notice  I was in Germany unexpectedly last week - just sorting that now and get March submissions on.


I noticed awhile ago, just thought you were busy or I finally went blind just like Mommy said I would all them years ago. :lol:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hairy palms and all that. OK - its up


----------

